# Middle Aged and Enjoying the MH life- what about you?



## Purple Dog Lady (Sep 3, 2021)

At the grand old age of 53 and 55, with 2 dogs and a motorhome, we have decided that life is too short.
Covid has brought many emotions with it, and having worked on ICU throughout the pandemic, it's all too real how vulnerable life can be.

So... what about you? What is your story? Your journey to the MH life?

We are travelling to the Isle of Arran in a couple of weeks. A little wary on the welcome, so any advice or suggestions where to wild camp please?


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 3, 2021)

Best thing is wave at poor folk and shout out the window should have saved hard and not bought fags and booze and you could off had one too. 
Na for me we can pick the kids up and go anywhere around Ireland and elsewhere at the drop of a hat, as you say life is short and we only get one shot at it.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 3, 2021)

We were always boaters, which is a bit like a floating motorhome anyway!

A few years back my wife developed a wretched condition, one of the spin offs was Meniere's disease and another was Tinnitus. To cut a long story short she could no longer even step onto a boat due to motion sickness and rotational vertigo. We then bought a motorhome and now have a converted panel van and both thoroughly enjoy it when we can (along with the mutt you can see in my avatar).

I still own a small boat though for my own use as I have not been without one for the last 30 years or so.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 4, 2021)

Hi and welcome along, semi retired so part time work and part time Motorhome traveller.


----------



## Snapster (Sep 4, 2021)

Nearly 35 years ago, we bought an old VW camper. 2 berth with solid roof and toured all round the U.K. and France . 
We haven't looked back since. 
We both retired early 8 years ago, moved to  France and still touring.


----------



## Scotia (Sep 4, 2021)

I'll let you know when I reach that age.....or should I say feel . Have the dog,  2 kids moving out to start Uni this Sunday third moved out a year ago to be closer to work and one still in high-school eventually time starting to free up and looking forward to it.


----------



## REC (Sep 4, 2021)

Past that age a while ago....progressed from a small converted van to a new van (badly made disaster!) to a panel van professionally converted. Having the ability to "escape" at short notice became important to us, to get through family crises and illness.
Welcome to the forum....if you become a full member, you will have access to the POI  which are invaluable.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 4, 2021)

I wish, one girl 12 and lad 10, did not get married to 49 as no one told me about girls.


----------



## barryd (Sep 5, 2021)

We got our motorhome when I was 42 I think and went semi retired.  55 now.  Been lucky enough to have been away most years for six months or more in it. We also came from boats but mine was generally just a drinking venue for me and my pals. Actually I miss it. 

Coincentiely we are currently on the Isle of Arran.  Being coming here for 30 years but mainly not in the motorhome. I also wondered what the reception would be but it's been ok. What I will say though is they are pretty strict about restrictions like masks and sanitiser etc much more than England seemed before we left.  Wilding is fine but just follow the usual rules and dont do anything daft etc. Campsites are still busy.  The ferries however have been chaotic however because of a series of covid infections with staff as well as  technical issues so  be prepared for delays getting here and leaving.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Sep 5, 2021)

I had a small 2 man tent and threatened to take my new Girlfriend Liz up the Trossachs, she agreed, and we had a fantastic two weeks around Scotland, kept seeing these boxes on wheels parked in nice places so when we got back we started looking and bought a right pile of crap, but we persisted and have had a good few Mohos since then, it's a great life, or used to be pre Covid, now sadly every bugger has one and it's getting a bit crowded, use it as often as you can.


----------



## SouthernTribby (Sep 5, 2021)

Bought our first camper 25 years ago as a 40th birthday present for the then other half; didn't work out (neither the camper nor the man - he wanted an old bay window VW because he thought it looked good, but he wasn't up to the constant tinkering you need to do to keep a vehicle of that age working).  After we split up, I got a panel conversion that I don't have to tinker with, just enjoy.  Might retire in the next few years, then go touring year round, but plenty of weekends and holidays to be had before then.


----------



## mjvw (Sep 5, 2021)

Running a 25 year old VW Holdsworth, away when we can spent a lot of years tent camping using the motorcycling, now a 25 year old Moho is a blessing, Enjoy.


----------



## GreggBear (Sep 5, 2021)

54 now,finally built my own conversion & out whenever time will allow from now on


----------



## Tookey (Sep 6, 2021)

Bought ours beginning of last year so fortunately pre covid and silly prices, got it to spend a couple of years using/prepping before a big trip next year. Hooked now


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 6, 2021)

Went camping with my x husband and kids he thought I would hate it. I didn’t so even after we parted ways I would camp with the kids dreaming of owning a motorhome which looked a lot easier. Then I had horrible neighbours for years and I decided to buy my own and live in it, kids now old enough to look after themselves. Here I am 8 years on still loving the life and only 55 so lots more years yet.


----------



## Rolyan57 (Sep 6, 2021)

I was on Arran in 2019 pre Covid and everyone was really welcoming and extremely friendly. I’ve just got back from a tour of Kyntire and it’s the same, extremely friendly.

The app shows the wild camping spots. The thing that surprised me was that you could drive around Arran in a day if you wanted to. It’s not massive!  There are also a couple of good sites north and south if you wanted to.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 6, 2021)

Camped all my life from a baby with parents middle child of 5 possibly all they could afford with 5 of us as teenager we used to go youth hosteling on our bikes all over the Yorkshire dales then did the small tent, bigger tent, frame tent, caravan my first conversion was a Nissan Prairie I’m on my 7th van of various sizes from a Bedford Rascal to the Rapido motorhome that I have had for 5 years now as I needed a bit of comfort at 67 going on 68 but still love the travelling and though I am married I mostly travel alone because my other half at 69 still works to finance my diesel addiction and has never been that keen on camping he’s a fair weather camper it’s a standing joke in our house that the day I pop off to the nether world my van will be sold the next day.


----------



## Toffeecat (Sep 6, 2021)

My story into motorhoming is simple. I work in a certain job that at the end of the week stressed and a head in bits I want nothing to do with people and want to de stress. My brother was dying three years ago of cancer in the Freeman in Newcastle. He knew im "carefull" with money. He told me to stop being a tit and get out, enjoy as one day i could be like him and go get the motorhome I always wanted. I looked at him, said your right, drove immediatly to a local motorhome place and bought my first one. Of course with the addiction ive now bought my second one, expensive and my last but lifes to short to worry.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 6, 2021)

Penny13 said:


> Went camping with my x husband and kids he thought I would hate it. I didn’t so even after we parted ways I would camp with the kids dreaming of owning a motorhome which looked a lot easier. Then I had horrible neighbours for years and I decided to buy my own and live in it, kids now old enough to look after themselves. Here I am 8 years on still loving the life and only 55 so lots more years yet.


Young chicken.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 6, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Camped all my life from a baby


What from inside it.


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 6, 2021)

I went on the chase and won enough  money to buy a motorhome   (just kidding) sorry.


----------



## 2cv (Sep 6, 2021)

We tent camped then bought a motorhome when I retired at 55. Still got it and still love it 9 years later.


----------



## Wully (Sep 6, 2021)

Biggest mistake of my life . I’ve even tried rehab once or twice it’s an addiction that creeps up on you takes over then one day you wake up and without realising it you’ve became a motorhome zombie. Good luck and enjoy your trip to Arran can’t help with stops over that way but thats the fun sometimes just winging it there the ones you’ll remember most.


----------



## maingate (Sep 7, 2021)

Started with just a sleeping bag and a change of clothes. You could hitch a lift easy back then. I have woken up in a field with an inch of snow on me at times.  

I have got back from the London area to the North East in 8 hours. Another time it took me 3 days.


----------



## chipsandsmash (Dec 9, 2021)

I Always wanted to camp when small but we only ever went on one holiday and mum wasn't about to spend it in a tent  .When mash and I got married we went camping for our honeymoon. Two person tent in a campsite field with no showers and I loved it so we kept on camping with kids and beyond. A few years ago we bought a kangoo and made our own camping boxes and blummin loved it even better. Anyway, having stopped for the duration of the you know what, we are hoping to get going again in jan with a bigger camper van (havent got it yet).


----------



## Scotia (Dec 9, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I wish, one girl 12 and lad 10, did not get married to 49 as no one told me about girls.


The oldest guy at the school gates checkin oot the yummy mummy's .


----------



## n brown (Dec 9, 2021)

i hitch-hiked around england sleeping out and doing menial jobs  for a few years ,married and kids started to arrive ,the only way i could afford to get away was to fit out an old van ,pile in and go job hunting in Europe . wild camping all the way of course . never made it to Scotland because if i had enough money to get there , then it was also enough to get to the sunny south of france . no competition especially with 4 kids who need plenty of outside time


----------



## rugbyken (Dec 9, 2021)

never had holidays as kids just went to visit grandparents 2 hrs away ( are we there yet ) when i joined up royal engineers we had lots of working holidays building paths bridges etc camping out black forest etc borrowed sister in laws tent then bought a trailer tent for about ten years had a caravan for one year back to a trailer tent the 17 years ago bought our first motorhome now 4 vans later got the perfect van ( for us) now just a question of whether i fail before the van lol


----------



## izwozral (Dec 9, 2021)

1. Went to see the Stones in Hyde Park when I was 13, decided to stay in the park for 6 weeks with a bunch of hippies, just had a sleeping bag, lived off doorstep milk and begged for money to buy biscuits and chips.

2. Spent years camping.

3. Bought first MH early 90's.

Haven't regretted any of the above, although I got a leathering from my parents and a roasting from school for number 1.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 10, 2021)

Camping in Brownsbay Islandmagge near larne from 16 and got there on my Gilera 50, one shop for food etc.


----------



## JonSue (Dec 28, 2021)

Purple Dog Lady said:


> At the grand old age of 53 and 55, with 2 dogs and a motorhome, we have decided that life is too short.
> Covid has brought many emotions with it, and having worked on ICU throughout the pandemic, it's all too real how vulnerable life can be.
> 
> So... what about you? What is your story? Your journey to the MH life?
> ...


My sympathys in ICU we have been in the same situation. Also have 2 Collies so are used to muddy paws! Just take the carpets up is my answer! and try to keep them of the bed in the morning


----------



## The laird (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------

